# Split Jaw Railbed



## Jcutter (Dec 16, 2015)

Any update on this product since the 2008 thread?


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I suggest you give them a call to find out any changes. Have been very helpful when I called regarding rail clamps, and "walk on" track sections.


----------



## robbygreene (Jan 30, 2010)

I love this product! I have about 900' of it on my layout and my maintenance has been zero. Blow off any debris on the rails and you are off and running. The thread from 2008 was a very poor review on a great product.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the original rail bed in for 10 years. Started with concrete road bed and moved to this early on. When Split Jaw took it over they actually improved the products fit and finish. During our drought a lot of the ground shifted but the road bed stayed in place. 

Love this stuff.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Our club used it for the permanent layout at the Wichita botanical garden (Botanica) and it made creating the layout quick and pretty much bulletproof. It's a great product, no frost heave or wash outs. The only issue we had on the layout is that voles tend to burrow under the roadbed to get to the plants.


----------

